# Reconstructing how spearmen fought



## Brian G Turner (Apr 25, 2020)

The production values on the video are pretty poor, but the information on techniques for using a spear are excellent:






A few pointers:

1. Underarm use is much better than overarm
2. Spears are great in groups
3. At close range, though, daggers or short swords are better
4. Fight to the right, not in front
5. A lot of shield prodding could have taken place for a very long time, hence why battles could last a very long time


----------

